# Trooper Kyle W. Deatherage



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Kyle W. Deatherage*

Illinois State Police, Illinois

End of Watch: Monday, November 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 3 years
*Badge #* 6128

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 11/26/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Kyle Deatherage was struck and killed by a tractor trailer while making a traffic stop on I-55, at mile marker 62, near Litchfield.

He had parked his motorcycle on the shoulder and was speaking with the driver of the vehicle when he was struck.

Trooper Deatherage had served with the Illinois State Police for three years. He is survived by his wife, 4-year-old daughter, and 10-month-old son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Hiram Grau
Illinois State Police
801 S 7th Street
P.O. Box 19461
Springfield, IL 62794

Phone: (217) 782-6637

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21533-trooper-kyle-w-deatherage#ixzz2DNTWYBwq


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Rest in peace sir... Just awful.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Tragic, Rest in Peace brother!!


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Deatherage


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

R.I.P. Trooper Deatherage


----------

